# Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?



## michael92 (29. August 2015)

*Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich möchte mir den i7-6700K zulegen und Intel legt bei der neuen Skylake Generation keine Boxed Kühler mehr bei. Ich besitze von einem i7-3770 noch den Boxed Kühler, der ebenfalls auf den neuen 1151 Sockel vom Skylake Prozessor passen würde.

Nun stellt sich mir natürlich die frage, ob der Boxed Kühler vom ehemaligen i7-3770 von der Kühlleistung her auch für den neuen i7-6700k ausreicht. Hat da bereits jemand Erfahrung? Die CPU soll zunächst nicht übertaktet werden, dass das nicht lange gut gehen würde ist mir bewusst.

Boxed Kühler/Lüfter von i7-3770:
Intel E97378-001


----------



## Wolfgang75 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?*

Neue CPU,Board und RAM aber kein Geld für einen vernünftigen CPU Kühler?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2015)

*AW: Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?*

Ganz ehrlich: wer sich für 350,-€ eine CPU kauft, sollte 30,-€ für einen Kühler investieren. Der boxed funktioniert, aber vergiss dann die Ohropax nicht zu kaufen. Natürlich kannst Du die CPU  damit betreiben.
http://www.gehoerschutz-ohrenstoepsel.de/images/ohropax_soft_schuim.jpg


----------



## IronAngel (29. August 2015)

*AW: Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?*

gerade wenn man sich eine K CPU holt, möchte man doch auch vielleicht übertakten oder etwa nicht ? Da reicht ein boxed Lüfter jedenfalls nicht mehr. Generell sind Boxed Lüfter meistens zu schwach. Kauf dir den Broken Eco und ruhe ist.

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106)


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (29. August 2015)

*AW: Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?*

Als Übergang bis der neuer CPU Kühler eintrifft kann man ihn sicherlich unter normalen Gebrauch verwenden.

 Aber unter starker Belastung kann es schon ein wenig störend laut werden und man hätte dazu noch evtl. ungesunde Temperaturen. 

LG


----------



## michael92 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?*

Der Standard Lüfter soll ja nur zum Übergang dienen, er wird nicht drauf bleiben. Nur habe ich momentan keinen anderen. Aber wo wir schon mal beim Thema sind.

Der Luftkühler den IronAngel angeboten hat, sieht nicht schlecht aus. Vor allem der Heatpipe-Direct-Touch ist ganz nützlich dabei.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (29. August 2015)

*AW: Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?*

Ja der ist ziemlich gut. Hat einen guten P/L Verhältnis. Allerdings da du dir ja einen neuen Kühler anschaffen wirst wäre es hilfreich deinen Budget zu nennen, da für z.B ab 40€-50€ nochmal deutlich bessere Kühler gibt. 

Ansonsten kannst du Blind das von IronAngel empfohlene nehmen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2015)

*AW: Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?*



michael92 schrieb:


> Vor allem der Heatpipe-Direct-Touch ist ganz nützlich dabei.


Das Prinzip ist billig, aber nicht gut....Der Brocken-Eco ist zu schwach und zu laut für Dich. So einen
hatte ich auf einem zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht übertakteten i5-4670K und er flog schnell wieder raus.

Genauer und für besseren Kontakt zum CPU-Gehäuse taugen immer polierte Flächen. Kostet aber ...
Für Deine übertaktbare CPU nimmt nam immer einen potenten Kühler. Wernn es soweit ist, frag nach.
Und bis dahin schon mal viel Spaß mit dem boxed Kühler.


----------



## michael92 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Prinzip ist billig, aber nicht gut....Der Brocken-Eco ist zu schwach und zu laut für Dich. So einen
> hatte ich auf einem zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht übertakteten i5-4670K und er flog schnell wieder raus.
> 
> Genauer und für besseren Kontakt zum CPU-Gehäuse taugen immer polierte Flächen. Kostet aber ...
> ...



Wenn das so ist, dann frage ich jetzt gleich mal nach. Bis zu 40 EUR (50 wären auch noch ok) würde ich für einen guten Kühler ausgeben, die CPU hat ja sonst auch nicht viel davon. Die CPU soll jedenfalls vorerst nicht übertaktet werden und wenn, dann auch nicht extrem hoch. Der Basistakt von 4 GHz reicht mir an sich eigtl. schon aus.

Und jetzt, "bombadiert" mich mit CPU Kühlern


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. August 2015)

*AW: Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?*

Wir müssen dein Gehäuse kennen, wegen der Bauhöhe und Dein Mainboard, wegen der Position der Grafikkarte. 
Ansonsten habe ich jetzt so was und das taugt, 38,-€
https://geizhals.de/scythe-ninja-4-scnj-4000-a1267181.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (29. August 2015)

*AW: Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?*

Wenn im Gehäuse genug Platz vorhanden ist dann solltest du definitiv den Macho X2 nehmen  

Ist sehr leise und auch ideal zum OC´en^^

https://geizhals.de/thermalright-macho-x2-100700729-a1279271.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

LG


----------



## iGameKudan (29. August 2015)

*AW: Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: wer sich für 350,-€ eine CPU kauft, sollte 30,-€ für einen Kühler investieren. Der boxed funktioniert, aber vergiss dann die Ohropax nicht zu kaufen. Natürlich kannst Du die CPU  damit betreiben.
> http://www.gehoerschutz-ohrenstoepsel.de/images/ohropax_soft_schuim.jpg



Der Boxed von Intel ist im Idle unhörbar und richtig eingestellt auch unter Last leiser als ne Grafikkarte. Da habe ich beim AMD-Boxed schon fast einen Hörsturz bekommen, den habe ich sogar im Idle durch meine Zimmertür gehört. 

Wenn man aber ein absoluter Temperaturfetischist ist und man auch unter Last das geringstmögliche Betriebsgeräusch haben möchte kommt man um einen Nachrüstkühler nicht herum. 

Da die Skylake-K-CPUs bekanntlich keine Boxed-CPU mitbringen bietet Intel so einen offiziellen Kühler zum Nachkaufen an, das wäre dann dieses Teil:

Intel TS15A: Separat erhältlicher Boxed-Kühler für Skylake-K zeigt sich

Das Teil scheint sogar noch fetter zu sein als die Kühler die es zu Sockel 1366-Zeiten gab. Nur für den Preis bekommt man schon definitiv bessere Kühler.


----------



## martupa (3. März 2016)

*AW: Standard Intel Boxed Kühler für i7-6700k?*



michael92 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich möchte mir den i7-6700K zulegen und Intel legt bei der neuen Skylake Generation keine Boxed Kühler mehr bei. Ich besitze von einem i7-3770 noch den Boxed Kühler, der ebenfalls auf den neuen 1151 Sockel vom Skylake Prozessor passen würde.
> 
> ...



Bei mir läuft gerade ein Core i7 6700k mit einem Intel Boxed Lüfter von einem Intel Pentium G4500 (Skylake), sicherheitshalber habe ich im BIOS 2 Kerne deaktiviert und den Turbo Modus ausgeschaltet.
So läuft er jetzt mit nur 2 Kernen bei 4 GHz. 
Prinzipiell könnte man noch die Spannung senken, das hilft auch einiges, aber mir war es der Aufwand nicht wert, da der 1151 Support Spacer für meinen eigentlichem Macho Rev B schon bestellt ist.
Eigentlich sollte nämlich ein Mucho Rev B drauf, den habe ich auch zu der CPU gekauft, aber Sicherheitshalber warte ich erst, bis der neue Support Space da ist.


PS:
Die TDP des Pentium G4500 beträgt 51 W. Ein 6700k, der nur mit zwei Kernen und ohne Turbo Modus @4 GHz betrieben wird, wird wahrscheinlich ein bischen mehr brauchen, aber für den Lüfter wird's schon ausreichen.


----------

